# Avatar



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

guys..... how do I get the TTOC member logo under my avatar/car pic?? got it in my sig but dont know how to get it under there !

cheers

Chris


----------



## drewedgar (Oct 7, 2011)

Post in this thread viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444 and a mod will change it for you.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

thanks mate.... done


----------

